# Community Participation > Bookmarks >  Ilanthar's  Bookmarks

## Ilanthar

OK, it took me more time than expected to do this one... but at least I think it's no too bad.

----------


## kacey

I love the land shapes, and this font is really cool too you always seem to find the best ones...Nice work as always.

----------


## Mouse

'Not too bad' is an overly modest statement, Ilanthar.  Its brilliant  :Very Happy: 

I think it was Josiah who spotted the critical flaw in our bookmark collection - that people would have trouble concentrating on reading with such lovely bookmarks to stare at, and this is one that I would have that problem with myself  :Wink:

----------


## Bogie

Wonderful Bookmark, Love your avatar Lizard on it!!

----------


## ChickPea

Gorgeous! I love the idea of the little salamander* peeking out of the top of a book.  :Very Happy: 

(At least, I think it's a salamander. I'm not quite up on lizardy taxonomy.)

----------


## Josiah VE

What are you trying to do?! Cram a whole map into a single bookmark!?!

It looks really, really awesome. With all the detail of a classic Ilanthar map.  :Wink:

----------


## Diamond

That is stellar.  Your sense of scale and the way you lay out your continents etc never fails to impress me.

----------


## ThomasR

That is packed, indeed, but that's really gorgeous !

----------


## tilt

looking really great - are there any people left in the world though, cause that lizard gotta have a huuuuuge appetite  :Wink:

----------


## Tonnichiwa

Great looking Bookmark. It's interesting to see how, even though it is only 2" by 7", you are still able to make it look like a full sized map. I like it!

----------


## Ilanthar

OK... I wasn't expecting those very kind praises  :Surprised: ! Really, there's too much love in that guild  :Very Happy: !

@ChickPea : yeah, that was the idea  :Wink: ! And it's supposed to be a salamander, but I think it's probably too long and slender, so it ends to look like a gecko...  :Smile: 
@Tonnichiwa : well, I'm a man with habits I guess  :Very Happy: .

So, I'm still working on various maps, but I thought I could do a quickie with space elements... and I finally took a few hours to do this one. I hope you'll like it as well!

----------


## Abu Lafia

I knew i could count on you to bring in the space!  :Very Happy:  It looks just awesome. I'm not sure but i think this is the first sytem map i saw with the planets in top down view, great stuff.

----------


## Eilathen

What Diamond said about scale and all that...i agree. A very nice bookmark. Btw the continents look kind of familiar...especially the top one... (Lythia?). Anyway, very cool bookmark. Any chance for the whole map surfacing later? ^^

The space-bookmark is very cool as well...but then you kind of are the resident space-map king...at least for me  :Very Happy:  Good stuff!

----------


## ChickPea

Excellent work! Love the solar system effect.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks guys!




> *By Abu Lafia*
> I'm not sure but i think this is the first sytem map i saw with the planets in top down view, great stuff.


I don't know. But it's surely the first time I'm doing a space map with this view (which helps to hid that I reused the same planets  :Wink: ).




> *By Eilathen*
> Btw the continents look kind of familiar...especially the top one... (Lythia?). Anyway, very cool bookmark. Any chance for the whole map surfacing later? ^^


Well, it's a cut in my Eldoran world map, so, yup, the top part is based on Lythia  :Very Happy: . So you already have a view of the world map. I may redo it... or not  :Wink: .

----------


## ThomasR

I love the central nebula that gives depth to the map. Another great one  :Smile:

----------


## J.Edward

Nice work  :Very Happy: 
You have two fine examples already.

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks, buddies  :Smile: !

I have an idea for another one, but I probably won't have the time to do it for now.

----------


## Diamond

Wow.  I'm definitely printing THAT one out to use.  ...aaaaand I can't rep you right now.   :Frown:

----------


## Chashio

That is beautiful work Ilanthar!  :Very Happy:

----------

